# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Word 2007 In Classic Word Layout?

## Super Duck

I can't find anything in MS Word 2007 with this new layout. Can I put it back into the classic layout or do I just have to shut the fuck up and get used to it?

----------


## Ynot

there's a plugin (or addon, or whatever they're called) that costs $30 or so
and it changes the ribbon into the classic menus
can't remember who sells it, or what it's called, though

----------


## Serkat

LOL yeah the 2007 layout is a joke. I hate overdone kiddie interfaces (Vista anyone?).

----------


## Super Duck

> there's a plugin (or addon, or whatever they're called) that costs $30 or so



Screw it. I'm not paying. But thanks a lot, anyway!

----------


## Identity X

I used Word 2007 to write my dissertation. I too felt a bit disorientated at first, but really it is rather fab. And the Bibliography tool (which both OpenOffice and previous Word versions lack) was a godsend.

----------


## Ynot

> I used Word 2007 to write my dissertation. I too felt a bit disorientated at first, but really it is rather fab. And the Bibliography tool (which both OpenOffice and previous Word versions lack) was a godsend.



http://bibliographic.openoffice.org/

I don't like office '07
I can't find anything
If you're going to arse about with the UI, the least you could do is offer an "Office Classic" view

I know people who have paid money for professional training in MS Office, and are royally pissed off as their training now means jack

----------


## ninja9578

Zotaro

Should integrate right into OpenOffice (and Word?)  If I was using Windows I would use LaTeX for things like dissertations.  I got used to it for my senior thesis and I wouldn't go back.

----------


## Serkat

> Should integrate right into OpenOffice (and Word?)  If I was using Windows I would use LaTeX for things like dissertations.  I got used to it for my senior thesis and I wouldn't go back.



This LaTeX thing looks pretty cool. Thanks!

----------


## Identity X

> http://bibliographic.openoffice.org/



The only problem with that when it came to writing my dissertation was the slight matter that it _didn't_, and _doesn't exist_.

I thought about LaTeX, but to be honest styling in Word was piss, did the job, and was more readily available on the lab computers than LaTeX.

----------


## Ynot

> The only problem with that when it came to writing my dissertation was the slight matter that it _didn't_, and _doesn't exist_.
> 
> I thought about LaTeX, but to be honest styling in Word was piss, did the job, and was more readily available on the lab computers than LaTeX.



ah, you're right
small problem

(I swear I saw something there for download in the past, but maybe I imagined it)

----------

